# Please recommend a v good mimic of Starbucks Espresso Roast whole bean coffee ...



## Starbuzz (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi ,

Ok my guilty pleasure is Starbucks Espresso Roast whole bean coffee coffee.

I have tried a few other off the shelf espresso roasts but for my sins I am addicted to the so-called burnt oily Starbucks Espresso Roast beans.

Hence I am asking on here for help in finding the best mimic of this as I want to give another coffee brand a fair shot.

i have tried Illy , but it tasted a bit too "dry" in comparison to Starbucks Espresso Roast whole bean coffee .

I know burnt Starbucks is not well liked by coffee aficionados so I might be asking the wrong forum but I thought it was worth a shot. Any suggestions would be most appreciated ... I am only after a replacement for Starbucks Espresso Roast whole beans.

I am guessing it might be with a roaster outfit like Hasbean, or someone who offers slightly burnt espresso beans but I still need a pointer, thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2014)

Is this a Wind up? Why would you want to buy another coffee tasting exactly the same as the Starbucks one that you love?! I don't really get it... just buy a bag from Starbucks if that is what you want!

I don't think many people on here will actually know what the Starbucks one tastes like to be honest.

Try any coffees from Has Bean, or Rave and you'll be in for a treat


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Excuse noah.... He's on day release... ;-)

i guess it would be a case of trying any dark roasts from supermarkets really, until you find the one you like... Although i think you should try some light roasts, you may fall in love... Theres nothing wrong with dark roasts and you like what you like, although you are tasting the roast not the coffee... Rave are very popular on here, email them and see what dark roasts they offer

good luck!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I think maybe go for supermarket beans labelled as 'Continental' or 'French' roast.

Don't bother with HasBean or any of the trendy roasters, they won't roast dark and they will be pricy. I don't think roasters go really dark on high quality beans as it burns off all the flavours, so don't bother spending out too much.

Some possible alternatives from quality roasters would be Union coffee Foundation and Coffee Compass Mahogany Jampit. They are better quality than SB though.

Rave do Italian Job which is cheap and cheerful.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Noah&theBean said:


> Is this a Wind up? .......


Hilarious!!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Sounds like you have the taste as my Bro in law. He loves SB's coffee so he swears by Sainsburys Continental Beans. Roasted very dark and shiney, ashy and bitter to taste with little flavour, needs milk & sugar. Available ground or beans.

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/sainsburys-continental-coffee-beans-227g


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I'd recommend any of Coffee Compass' extra dark beans and in particular the French Breakfast Blend - although it IS very, very oily.


----------



## Starbuzz (Jul 26, 2014)

glevum said:


> Sounds like you have the taste as my Bro in law. He loves SB's coffee so he swears by Sainsburys Continental Beans. Roasted very dark and shiney, ashy and bitter to taste with little flavour, needs milk & sugar. Available ground or beans.
> 
> http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/sainsburys-continental-coffee-beans-227g


Thanks for all the replies everyone. I'm in an anti-multinational behemoth phase perhaps.

I have a sneaking suspicion I may have tried the Sainsbury one but will give it another shot. Then maybe a French dark roast as suggested . Whichever the Starbucks is based most closely on .

I do wonder if Starbucks have a secret "recipe" for their espresso . The moment I taste it's americano , it gives me a hit.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Have you tried any other dark roasts?

It may be worth trying Rave Italian Job, really popular blend with a touch of robusta which might give you the taste your after.


----------



## Johnny Vertex (Jul 9, 2014)

Maybe this one..... there are a few other interesting one's on the site as well...

https://www.algcoffee.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=561_610_611&product_id=2090


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Noah&theBean said:


> I don't really get it... just buy a bag from Starbucks if that is what you want!


I am completely with you on this one Noah.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Spazbarista said:


> I think maybe go for supermarket beans labelled as 'Continental' or 'French' roast.
> 
> Don't bother with HasBean or any of the trendy roasters, they won't roast dark and they will be pricy. I don't think roasters go really dark on high quality beans as it burns off all the flavours, so don't bother spending out too much.
> 
> ...


If you're going for something darker the above advice is pretty spot on. It will be in the similar vane as Starbucks (but only nicer)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Wando64 said:


> I am completely with you on this one Noah.


It's fair enough to want to avoid Starbucks due to their tax dodging practices.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> I'd recommend any of Coffee Compass' extra dark beans and in particular the French Breakfast Blend - although it IS very, very oily.


I'm not sure it taste like Starbucks (possibly how starbucks wish their tasted!) but if you want to taste how good a dark roast can be then I highly recommend CoffeeCompass' Italian Mocha. There's no bitter or ashy after taste just wonderful quality "Green & Blacks" plain chocolate after taste. Their Monsoon Malabar Mahogany and Jampit Hit Mahogany roasts are also good.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm with Marcus. You may be at the start of a brilliant journey into just how good darker richer roast coffees can really be. I was started on this route around January having previously been on a single origin light/medium kick.

It does seem that right now CoffeeCompass have some blindingly good dark (mahogany) roasts. Their Jampit Hit is complex chocolate nutty (for me), their Malabar is HUGE and sweet like chocolate and dates and amazing in milk, and just recently they steered me to a mahogany Caravanserai which is yummy bitter dark chocolate complexity. Definitely buying some more of the last one to see what else is there to be found.

Who cares how you got here (via SB's) you're in a good place with loads of good stuff to be had.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks obnic, you've reminded me that Charliej was recommending the Caravanserai while we were driving down to the Titan grind off last week. I must get some ordered and give it a go. Nice to meet you at the grind off by the way


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Starbuzz said:


> The moment I taste it's americano , it gives me a hit.


You missed an 's'


----------



## Starbuzz (Jul 26, 2014)

Spazbarista said:


> I think maybe go for supermarket beans labelled as 'Continental' or 'French' roast.
> 
> Don't bother with HasBean or any of the trendy roasters, they won't roast dark and they will be pricy. I don't think roasters go really dark on high quality beans as it burns off all the flavours, so don't bother spending out too much.
> 
> ...


I just made a stop at Asda. I couldn't find anything that was described as French or Continental ,but plenty of Brazilian and Colombian etc. They had the full Taylor's range.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> You missed an 's'


Lol! I actually started sniggering out loud as I was trying to put my son to bed. He now thinks his Dad is even stranger than his usual strange self.....poor kid!









In fairness to the OP we've all got to start somewhere and the only way is up especially if you're beginning with likes of Lavazza or SB beans.

If you like the darker roast the recommendations on here were pretty spot on. But I would suggest that you also try some of the medium and light roasts too.


----------



## Starbuzz (Jul 26, 2014)

Obnic said:


> I'm with Marcus. You may be at the start of a brilliant journey into just how good darker richer roast coffees can really be. I was started on this route around January having previously been on a single origin light/medium kick.
> 
> It does seem that right now CoffeeCompass have some blindingly good dark (mahogany) roasts. Their Jampit Hit is complex chocolate nutty (for me), their Malabar is HUGE and sweet like chocolate and dates and amazing in milk, and just recently they steered me to a mahogany Caravanserai which is yummy bitter dark chocolate complexity. Definitely buying some more of the last one to see what else is there to be found.
> 
> Who cares how you got here (via SB's) you're in a good place with loads of good stuff to be had.


I see Coffee Compass do an espresso selection pack of 3 : Gusto Gold, Mediterranean Mocha, Sweet Bourbon.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Starbuzz said:


> I just made a stop at Asda. I couldn't find anything that was described as French or Continental ,but plenty of Brazilian and Colombian etc. They had the full Taylor's range.


The only problem with supermarket beans is that they've probably been roasted at least 6 months ago.

I'm sure Waitrose used to stock a fairly decent roaster was it "union" or someone like that.

The batch codes on them was based on the Gregorian calendar, so the digits indicated the amount of days into the year they were roasted....something like that anyway.

Sorry for the vagueness.....I might have actually dreamt it


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Starbuzz said:


> I see Coffee Compass do an espresso selection pack of 3 : Gusto Gold, Mediterranean Mocha, Sweet Bourbon.


They do - and I enjoy SB and MM - but their mahogany roasts are stand out coffees if you like darker roasts.


----------



## Starbuzz (Jul 26, 2014)

Obnic said:


> They do - and I enjoy SB and MM - but their mahogany roasts are stand out coffees if you like darker roasts.


TBH , I think it will need to be something I can pick off a supermarket shelf.

Asda had Starbucks espresso whole bean at half price , £2.12 ! I almost had a moment of weakness .

I'm just sipping Carte Noire which they imported from France . It says arabica. It does not say espresso on the pack. It is not bad though and probably the closest I have tasted to Starbucks espresso yet. I think Carte Noire do a line of differing strengths of espresso and I will

be exploring those at some point.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

?










?










!

?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are you a friend of Noah's by any chance , after all they went in two by two to the ark


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Starbuzz said:


> TBH , I think it will need to be something I can pick off a supermarket shelf.
> 
> Asda had Starbucks espresso whole bean at half price , £2.12 ! I almost had a moment of weakness .
> 
> ...


I do seriously suspect that your taste buds are not suited to this forum---- or maybe just a troll.

Ian


----------



## Starbuzz (Jul 26, 2014)

Eyedee said:


> I do seriously suspect that your taste buds are not suited to this forum---- or maybe just a troll.
> 
> Ian


Thanks , that was really helpful.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I think there have been some great fresh bean alternatives given... Im not sure how much enthusiam

there would be about hearing about pre ground carte noire etc. Just a heads up ( we are on the whole for better or worse coffee snobs in pursuit of the best and freshest tastes we can find)

Enjoy what you enjoy...life is too short to worry about this stuff in general

If you like Starbucks buy Starbucks beanz...


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

I think you are not helping yourself in your quest to find a suitable alternative to something your taste buds have become acclimatised to by by disgarding the options offererd up by the forum members who have taken the time to answer your original question without dismissing it out of hand.

It would appear that you are going backwards in quality terms by moving from starbucks to supermarket offerings only ( there are exceptions but in the main take on board the comment about date of roasting)

We would all at some point have started with something if not the same, similar but have over time discovered what is better than what weforst thought of as "outstanding".

My own personal journey has led me through all the coffees mentioned in this thread, from yours to other members, I now roast my own (another journey in itself) as prefer my beans darker than some roasters noted above would normally roast

Unless you are unable to receive small packages via royal mail that would fit through your letter box you are seriously restricting yourself to whatever you can find in the local supermarket.

The forum members are always more than happy to help but understand they like anyone else, would get frustrated if advice offered appears to not be taken on board.

John


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I met this guy on a previous job who preferred instant coffee with milk boiled in the microwave to the coffee's I was making for the rest of the crew.

Some people just like different things, even if it is a bit baffling to those with more typical tastes.

Having said that we can only recommend here what we like, and that is never going to be supermarket or starbucks beans. So, essentially, if your set on finding something no member here is ever going to recommend then you kind of asking for advice in the wrong place.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can you please not make irelevent posts like this or your post count may peek to early.


----------



## Starbuzz (Jul 26, 2014)

johnealey said:


> I think you are not helping yourself in your quest to find a suitable alternative to something your taste buds have become acclimatised to by by disgarding the options offererd up by the forum members who have taken the time to answer your original question without dismissing it out of hand.
> 
> It would appear that you are going backwards in quality terms by moving from starbucks to supermarket offerings only ( there are exceptions but in the main take on board the comment about date of roasting)
> 
> ...


Well to be fair , there were 2 recommendations for a continental or French roast, like I said Asda didn't stock anything of this description. So I took a punt on something that happened to not taste that dissimilar to what I am after. The other issue is how much money one is happy to throw away on something you might not like the taste of and how much money you can justify for the coffee habit, granted these roasters do seem to sell in bags of at least half a kilo, but most are over £6 and then you have to add postage. But I will probably give one of those a whirl , maybe the Jampit one as I think that may have been mentioned twice. Rest assured the advice has not quite been dismissed out of hand and I didn't mean to give that impression. It's just not possible to get something from an online retailer in the space of a day and a Saturday at that.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

If you order today, CoffeeCompass or Rave will almost certainly roast and despatch Monday so you'll have your beans Tuesday. Do remember to let them rest though for a week give or take. It's a wait first time you order but thereafter, with a little planning, you roll your orders so you always have fresh but rested beans.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

As obnic says, both Rave and Coffee Compass really do turn around orders very quickly i.e. next day. I agree that they are more expensive than supermarket beans but quality costs I'm afraid. Having said that, they aren't massively more expensive i.e. 500g for £10 is £5 for 250g and most supermarket bags I've seen are only about 225g bags.

I'm sure if you rang Coffee Compass and explained your tastes they would be willing to put together a selection of smaller packs for you to try.

As regards postage, Rave do an option for reduced cost second class delivery which I always use as the beans have to rest anyway so they may as well be resting in the post office as in my kitchen


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

They also do free delivery over £25. You could buy 2kg of Italian Job and a few zip bags for just over £25.

A good bean to practice with when you're staring out as you can go through a kilo in no time trying to get it right.


----------



## Starbuzz (Jul 26, 2014)

marcuswar said:


> As obnic says, both Rave and Coffee Compass really do turn around orders very quickly i.e. next day. I agree that they are more expensive than supermarket beans but quality costs I'm afraid. Having said that, they aren't massively more expensive i.e. 500g for £10 is £5 for 250g and most supermarket bags I've seen are only about 225g bags.
> 
> I'm sure if you rang Coffee Compass and explained your tastes they would be willing to put together a selection of smaller packs for you to try.
> 
> As regards postage, Rave do an option for reduced cost second class delivery which I always use as the beans have to rest anyway so they may as well be resting in the post office as in my kitchen


I just rang coffee compass and they are sending out a sample of 5 types for just under £20, including the Jampit one . I am looking forward to this experience .

I told them what I am after and as Starbucks describes their own espresso ("deep and dark, intense caramelly sweetness, bold"):

body: full

acidity: medium

processing: washed and semi-washed.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Excellent news starbuz, I'm sure you'll now discover why we have all been pushing you away6 from supermarket beans









Don't forget to leave them to degass for a few days (I usually leave mine a week) before trying them.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Jampit especially need at least 7 days post roast date to come to best, otherwise will wonder what all the fuss is about ( given time this is a cracking coffee and should knock spots off the starbucks). If you run short of your current coffee try to avoid the tempatation to open these early (unless they roasted a couple of days pre despatch) pop back to Asda and pick up the starbucks you currently enjoy for 2 and bit quid as whatever you are left with when you start in on Coffee compass lot, will be less expensive to bin if you find they really are nicer than the Starbucks.

John


----------



## Starbuzz (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks marcuswar.



Starbuzz said:


> As Starbucks describes their espresso ("deep and dark, intense caramelly sweetness, bold"):
> 
> body: full
> 
> ...


if anyone can make any specific coffee suggestions based on the above description , as Starbucks sums up theire espresso : intense caramelly sweet, a blend of beans from Latin America, Asia/Pacific.

Starbucks once changed their packaging of their espresso bags from white to brown. I noticed a change in taste for the very worst , had it changed and it was the same. I wrote to them complaining about it (the implication being that perhaps it was more than the packaging that had been changed ). The packaging eventually reverted back to white . I do wonder if they had an overwhelming number of complaints. Needless to say , the flavour also reverted to the one I had enjoyed.

If I find something even better tasting than Sbux espresso that would be wonderful as the taste is ultimately all that I really care about.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

The more i read, the more i think your Noah!


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

D_Evans said:


> It's fair enough to want to avoid Starbucks due to their tax dodging practices.


If dubious tax practices were enough a reason to boycott a company I'd have no-one left to buy anything from.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Wando64 said:


> If dubious tax practices were enough a reason to boycott a company I'd have no-one left to buy anything from.


I agree it is common practice with the big companies, but Starbucks were shown to be paying an incredibly tiny amount of tax for the turnover of their business (more so than many others, which is why they were in the news with a few others). It is also perfectly possible to buy things from smaller companies based in the UK if it is viable to you.

I can't claim to make anything more than a cursory effort myself, but its still a good reason to avoid such companies where you can.


----------



## Starbuzz (Jul 26, 2014)

Ok so I received a selection of dark roasts from Coffee compass. I let them rest a week before trying.

I tried a different one each day this week. I have tried Jampit , Mocha dor, Mediterranean mocha espresso blend , these did not leave a lasting impression on me I'm afraid.

Today I tried Brighton Lanes espresso ... Now that made me sit up and pay attention. It is quite close to Starbucks espresso and I can forget about my faux pas with Carte Noire. The Brighton Lanes has what I would describe as a full body , not sure if that's correct but it has a very pleasant aftertaste which I definitely really need to be satisfied.

I still have to try mahogany roast caravanserais , that will be tomorrow , followed by Brighton lanes again.

If anyone can suggest a coffee similar or even better than Brighton Lanes but in the same vein I would be v interested in trying it.


----------



## Starbuzz (Jul 26, 2014)

The sample of Jampit that they sent me was complimentary , about 150g and came in a similar bag but was also a zip lock one , wish the 500g bags also had this.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

How are you grinding/pulling your shots?


----------



## Starbuzz (Jul 26, 2014)

I am using a £30 Krups grinder I got from JL a few yrs back, been using it ever since for Starbucks whole bean espresso grinding. I am having Brighton Lanes as filter coffee. I have an aeropress too , but have not tried it with the Brighton Lane , probably should tomorrow. I don't have an espresso shot maker.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

So you're drinking starbucks espresso roast as filter?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> So you're drinking starbucks espresso roast as filter?


Mmmmmmm yummy

Ian


----------



## Starbuzz (Jul 26, 2014)

Sbux use the espresso base in many if not all their coffee-based drinks - americano , latte , cappuccino. It has served them well and yes it's "Mmmmmm yummy" as filter too.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Starbuzz said:


> Sbux use the espresso base in many if not all their coffee-based drinks - americano , latte , cappuccino. It has served them well and yes it's "Mmmmmm yummy" as filter too.


Yeah but all of those drinks are espresso based. They start with a shot of espresso and add milk or hot water.


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

Starbuzz said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Ok my guilty pleasure is Starbucks Espresso Roast whole bean coffee coffee.
> 
> ...


Try to get a can of Izzo Silver. I think you'll like it.


----------



## Starbuzz (Jul 26, 2014)

After you sir.


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

?

You mean that you don't trust me? I drink izzo usually....


----------



## Starbuzz (Jul 26, 2014)

Sorry it's just izzo silver sounded like a liquid polish for silverware. After googling I realise it is an espresso.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Viernes said:


> ?
> 
> You mean that you don't trust me? I drink izzo usually....


May I ask Is that you tipple of choice through the l1 and versalab combo ?


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

Starbuzz said:


> Sorry it's just izzo silver sounded like a liquid polish for silverware. After googling I realise it is an espresso.














Mrboots2u said:


> May I ask Is that you tipple of choice through the l1 and versalab combo ?


I like a wide spectrum of coffee flavors. Near the can of Izzo (or other italian coffee) I have a bag of SqM or Coffee Collective... The trick with italian coffee is try to get the fresh coffee bags, not that 1 yo that the supermarkets have...

I don't agree with the widespread opinion that italian with robusta roasts are the devil. This kind of coffee have its place, like a 3rd roast have its own.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Certainly not the devil , nice to see a broad spectrum of coffee enjoyed in that lush grinder


----------



## CrackDown (Jul 4, 2014)

I think I've got the same problem as the OP. I got a Gaggia MDF grinder for xmas, and to test it quickly I ran out and bought some starbucks espresso beans, and, well I felt dirty admitting so, but yum! Then a bag of Rave's mocha java turned up and I thought 'now let's try some real coffee', but it's not the same and I'm yearning for the starbucks stuff again :/ Maybe it's the dark roast that does it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Have a look at coffee compass for a selection of dark roasted coffee .

Anecdotally lovers of a darker roasted coffee talk highly of them

Perhaps the mahogany roast would suit you . At least the beans would be fresh from this roaster ...


----------



## Starbuzz (Jul 26, 2014)

Starbuzz said:


> I just rang coffee compass and they are sending out a sample of 5 types for just under £20, including the Jampit one . I am looking forward to this experience .
> 
> I told them what I am after and as Starbucks describes their own espresso ("deep and dark, intense caramelly sweetness, bold"):
> 
> ...


Hi again folks.

Well I am reporting back on a "neat find".

But first let me say I tried each of those packs and I have to say with some regret that I did not find anything in preference to Starbucks Espresso roast among the ones I tried. I have given up trying to find an alternative. In my opinion Starbucks have hit upon a winning blend formula for their espresso that I believe has underpinned their success , helped along by clever presentation and marketing certainly.

So what is the "neat find" you may ask ? The answer was not an alternative , but greater quantity of Sbux espresso at a cheaper price.

Costco in Birmingham UK (and in some USA outlets and no doubt some other UK ones) sell their own rebadged version (907g, ie almost a kilogram) that is provided by Starbucks and they make no secret of this , it is plastered on the packaging. According to my math , it works out very slightly more than half of the price as Starbucks 250g version.

I have been drinking it a few days now and to my trained tastebuds , it is indeed Sbux espresso.

PS. CrackDown, thanks for chiming in , it is nice having the moral support


----------



## Starbuzz (Jul 26, 2014)

That's what it looks like.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Might have been recommended I won't read whole thread by York coffee emporium do a very nice heavy French roast. I've enjoyed that with aeropress tho.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm not sure whats happening here.









Mmmm.... Did anyone recommend monsooned malabar?

In terms what you get - its all the flavours of 'coffee' with all the trappings of artisan roasting.

Basically, wood, smoke and chocolate is what you get from a cup of MM - even roasted quite lightly - and they tend to have quite a dark roast anyway.

I really have no idea what SB tastes like, but I imagine its mostly roasty flavours; which I think you can get from MM without over roasting it.

But then again, MM is kind of like Marmite and you will get a lot of people who won't drink it.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Starbuzz said:


> Hi again folks.
> 
> Well I am reporting back on a "neat find".
> 
> ...


Great find, Im very tempted because I do love a bargain and you speak so highly of this coffee but realise I have to pay a fee to join costco !

Now I feel like im caught in a coconut monkey trap, Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Starbuzz said:


> View attachment 13702
> 
> 
> That's what it looks like.


Hmmm bet it's nice and fresh too....

Would make my mouth sad and my machine dirty......


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

This is my machines dirty little five tissue fantasy


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Spazbarista said:


> I think maybe go for supermarket beans labelled as 'Continental' or 'French' roast.
> 
> Don't bother with HasBean or any of the trendy roasters, they won't roast dark and they will be pricy. I don't think roasters go really dark on high quality beans as it burns off all the flavours, so don't bother spending out too much.
> 
> ...


@Spazbarista - wouldn't Hill & Valley from Coffee Compass be in the same ballpark? Really dark but in this case actually tastes of the coffee instead of the burnt flavour that the Little Mermaid uses to even out their blend year round?


----------



## Starbuzz (Jul 26, 2014)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Great find, Im very tempted because I do love a bargain and you speak so highly of this coffee but realise I have to pay a fee to join costco !
> 
> Now I feel like im caught in a coconut monkey trap, Thanks


Lol ! I have nothing to declare about any personal affiliation with Costco or Starbucks.

Yes I forgot the joining fee, it is a barrier. The wife signed up just recently. I think they have been carrying Sbux espresso for a few years.

I tried the jampit etc etc. and to the other poster , pour coffee instead of scorn :coffee and peace to all.


----------



## Starbuzz (Jul 26, 2014)

Costco UK also carry Starbucks Houseblend in the same 907g packs.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I am unsure why anyone would want to buy it


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> I am unsure why anyone would want to buy it


This. A million times this.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Bemused why anyone would join this forum for recommendations, and only participate in the one thread, which was their first post, and think we would be interested in their final findings.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

To be fair, I think "pour coffee instead of scorn" is a great line.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> To be fair, I think "pour coffee instead of scorn" is a great line.


Can see it being used outside this thread a fair bit too.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> I am unsure why anyone would want to buy it





Starbuzz said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Ok my guilty pleasure is Starbucks Espresso Roast whole bean coffee coffee.
> 
> ...





CrackDown said:


> I think I've got the same problem as the OP. I got a Gaggia MDF grinder for xmas, and to test it quickly I ran out and bought some starbucks espresso beans, and, well I felt dirty admitting so, but yum! Then a bag of Rave's mocha java turned up and I thought 'now let's try some real coffee', but it's not the same and I'm yearning for the starbucks stuff again :/ Maybe it's the dark roast that does it.


In fairness boots, I doubt the OP are on their own with their penchant for Starbucks Espresso beans as has been proved by someone else having the balls to stick their head above the parapet and admit the same despite the obvious low regard this type of coffee is held in by some people on here and the ridicule faced by those that publicly admit to it.

The OP did indeed listen to some responses and bought the recommended beans, but they turned out not to be to their taste and still prefer the Starbucks.

I thought this forum was meant to celebrate coffee and in doing so understand each person may have different personal preference, no?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Each to their own. My Bro-in-law loves that Starbucks taste & i can not convert him. Try Sainsburys Continental beans, very dark, shiny and a tad oily, quite ashy! he also hates craft & real ale ( Stella & Fosters Bloke!)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ratty there is a difference between commodity coffee and what speciality coffee offers. ..costco bulk roasted beans are commodity. If op likes em , due to taste and value all fine and power to em.

I and aspire to help people to something better, im not ashamed of that. Speciality coffee tastes better to me, and also does more good for farmers/producers worldwide than commodity coffee does

I wouldn't celebrate how commodity coffee tastes, is sold or how its produced.

There are also many reasons why I wouldn't celebrate or aspire to what Starbucks does or or offers.

I also wouldn't visit a craft beer forum and extol the virtues of fosters. ..

Not because I'm wrong or i taste better or worse than someone else but because its not what that forum members come together to enjoy or discuss....

All these thoughts are my own , not a representation of the "forum team or Glenn"


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I thought this forum was meant to celebrate coffee and in doing so understand each person may have different personal preference, no?


Not sure how much love you'd get on a baking forum if Warburton's was your ultimate loaf


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I guess their is a middle ground between giving love and giving scorn, studied indifference might be about it



jeebsy said:


> Not sure how much love you'd get on a baking forum if Warburton's was your ultimate loaf


----------



## Bobpies (Apr 27, 2015)

just to chime in here as a forum noob,

i had a hard time getting consistent roasts from fresh roaster(ies?) and and even harder time finding ones that would roast dark enough for me. I admit at times i would prefer the taste of a starbucks blend to some of the lighter roasts i was sent through as my palette could just not accept it.

my solution was to buy a Gene Cafe roaster and roast my own beans to a Full City+ roast and im very happy with the results i get now.

i have recently upgraded my grinder and found the taste to improve yet again, so i would be curious to try out some of the medium roast stuff again as a comparison.


----------



## Maff (Jun 27, 2019)

Sooo glad I saw this post. I am a SB Espresso lover too. I love the chocolately caramel taste (I call my self a SB whore for fun- I will learn good coffee one day). I'm concerned too about the corporate image. I will be trying recommendations in this post.

Thank you


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I wish we had the "Ignore thread" option working....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Maff said:


> Sooo glad I saw this post. I am a SB Espresso lover too. I love the chocolately caramel taste (I call my self a SB whore for fun- I will learn good coffee one day). I'm concerned too about the corporate image. I will be trying recommendations in this post.
> 
> Thank you


 Go to coffee compass


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Or another forum.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

These were the days.

In one thread.... starbucks lovers, the C word and noah

Its why the internet was invented


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

working dog said:


> These were the days.
> 
> In one thread.... starbucks lovers, the C word and noah
> 
> Its why the internet was invented


 Some **** said the N-word!!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Drewster said:


> Some **** said the N-word!!


 But no reference to feline defences


----------



## SootySport (Jul 2, 2019)

Starbuzz said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Ok my guilty pleasure is Starbucks Espresso Roast whole bean coffee coffee.
> 
> ...


 Well, I'm with you here. Starbucks Expresso roast is my choice when out and about, can't take your own machine with you. I'd draw the line at stepping into a Costa though.

You need to seek out out the 100% Arabica dark roast beans if your tastes are the same as me.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

OH give me strength, I saw SB Blonde roast WOW was near black and stuck to the sides of the Bean to cup machine haha Daughter was getting a Frappa


----------



## HeatherUK (Mar 17, 2021)

Thank you to everyone for your comments and recommendations on this post, I'll be giving some of them a try. Currently saving up for a coffee machine and grinder!


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

Got to love all the helpful coffee snobs on here with your funny and insulting remarks.

I suppose thats the internet for you, never understood that if you can't be helpful why reply ?

Some think they are funny or, a safely behind the monitor keyboard warrior.

Nice to see some helpful advice mixed in with the dross.

op, drink what you want mate it's only coffee...........


----------

